
The First App to See You Friends More Without the Creep Factor of Stalking - TheAppGuy
https://medium.com/@supmenow/the-first-app-to-see-you-friends-more-without-the-creep-factor-of-stalking-f4120545ccae#.eftbnoszj
======
billbowman
What is the difference between this and Find my Friends.

~~~
dannylowney
Find my Friends shows where your friends are on a map, as well as who they are
with.

Sup uses a non-directional radar, so you know how close your friends are, as
opposed to their actual location :)

